# Home gym leg press?



## Rpatz (Mar 1, 2015)

I can't decide whether or not to get a leg press for my home gym..

I use powetec rack and workbench, have cable attatch and leg lift accessory, I was initially thinking of getting the leg press attach but many negative reviews (and I can't actually find it for sale in uk any more) put me off.

I would like more options to be able to do calves, it's a bit clumbersome in the rack, and running PPL 6 days, I'd like to be able to completely isolate legs.

I will still be squatting, will mainly be for replacing BB hack squat and BB calf raise, any advice/thoughts from anyone who has one greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

I have the bodymax leg press and it is fine. Not as smooth as some but gets the job done. Good for calves also and can be had for a steal 2 nd hand or worth getting a deal from Powerhouse ( I think I got about 1-200 knocked off).

downsides for me is that the foot plate could be bigger as I am tall and I find it difficult to get a comfortable. I think it is pretty much the same as the Body solid unit.

the Powertec leg press looks interesting but I am not sure if it would accommodate me and is expensive and rarely comes up 2 nd hand.

the best of the bunch appears to be the BodyCraft. It has a leg sled built in and linear bearings for smoothness. Not cheap and calves may not be so easy to perform.

unless you pay for a bespoke unit these are the ones that are available in the UK.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I also have the bodymax leg press/hack squat machine. It takes some getting used to, hard to find a comfortable setting but it's worth getting IMO.


----------



## Rpatz (Mar 1, 2015)

Shaneyboy said:


> I have the bodymax leg press and it is fine. Not as smooth as some but gets the job done. Good for calves also and can be had for a steal 2 nd hand or worth getting a deal from Powerhouse ( I think I got about 1-200 knocked off).
> 
> downsides for me is that the foot plate could be bigger as I am tall and I find it difficult to get a comfortable. I think it is pretty much the same as the Body solid unit.
> 
> ...


The only difference I can see is the footplate on the body solid unit looks like it tilts to make calves easier and is about 200 more to buy? Other than that they look very similar in pictures and videos.

Going to be one of them two I think, if want to upgrade the Powertec one almost straight away!

thanks


----------



## f4tb0y (Jan 11, 2014)

Could get a second hand commercial standing calf raise machine for same money from someone like gymeez - take up less space too


----------

